# Best bulk tyre dressings



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, just used up my last bottle of tyre dressing, what's everyone's favourites :thumb: , want a decent shine and reasonably long lasting


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Swissvax Pneu, Meguiar's Endurance high gloss, Blackfire tire gel.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^^are any of those bulk though ?


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Give the optimum tire gel a try if you are a fixed shop. A gallon gets diluted 2/1, and when applied with a paint spray gun we get over 400 cars with that(tyres, wheel wells and engines).


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Poorboys Bold N Bright, I'm sure I read somewhere you can buy it in bulk 

Darren


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Lespaul said:


> Poorboys Bold N Bright, I'm sure I read somewhere you can buy it in bulk
> 
> Darren


yes you can, just finished my last bottle :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

autosmart highstyle! best i have used! also great on plastic!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Is bold n bright not water based? They won't last long if it is.

How do you dilute the optimum tyre gel???

CG new look trim gel last well and is available in bulk. I've also heard highshine is good.

I still use Megs #38 as it doesn't splatter at all and looks great.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> Ok, just used up my last bottle of tyre dressing, what's everyone's favourites :thumb: , want a decent shine and reasonably long lasting


I use this stuff. Works a treat for me.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-Litres-of-T...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Another vote for Highstyle here :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Try AG Rubber Plus Cleaner if you have an AG rep:thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

182_blue said:


> ^^are any of those bulk though ?


no, not really...Bulk would be Optimum tire dressing spray or gel, Pinnacle tire. Those can be purchased in gallons (US gallons, that is, 3.78 litre).


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

AS Finish or Highstyle for me. I tried the Autogloss but wasn't so taken with it, so now just have it sitting here - I will sell it on at some point :lol:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Try AG Rubber Plus Cleaner if you have an AG rep


I'll second that or Highstyle is pretty similair but both are quite 'forecourt shiny'. But they do last a long time and are easy to apply with a small paintbrush.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

were do you all get the Highstyle from ?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Your local Autosmart Rep, Give Autosmart a Call and they'll give you the Details of your local Rep!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

found this.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOSMART-HIG...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rockape said:


> found this.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOSMART-HIG...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


yeh i saw that but it works out quite expensive with shipping


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's about £15 from your local rep for 5L - bargain really

Worth getting some Tardis and G101 at the same time maybe? Smart Wheels is supposed to be good too.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

As you are from Nottingham try Ashfield Valeting supplies Tyre Silk, available in 5L a £10 per 5L so very cheap gives a good shine and usually lasts around 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Espuma RD50.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> I'll second that or Highstyle is pretty similair but both are quite 'forecourt shiny'. But they do last a long time and are easy to apply with a small paintbrush.


I only ever use Megs endurance or Highstyle. Megs endurance has better durability and has a higher glossy wet finish. Two or three coats of Highstyle are needed at times to get a good finish. My preference is for the endurance even though it's harder work to prevent fling. Highstyle doesn't seem to suffer from this. HTH


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Valet Pro stuff get's my vote. In fact, I've got a 5l bottle in the garage if you need one.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> autosmart highstyle! best i have used! also great on plastic!


Second that!!!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

182_blue said:


> were do you all get the Highstyle from ?


David Bowen is your man for our area mate.

Top fella and good prices.

077361 26543


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Chris_4536 said:


> David Bowen is your man for our area mate.
> 
> Top fella and good prices.
> 
> 077361 26543


ok, so he doesnt mind doing small private sales ?, also what else should i get whilst getting my highstyle :thumb: (list would be cool LOL)

how about

Highstyle
tardis
g101
smart wheels


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Highstyle
Tardis
G101
Bio Brisk:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Highstyle
> Tardis
> G101
> Bio Brisk:thumb:


whats the bio brisk ?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

182_blue said:


> whats the bio brisk ?


Bio Brisk is a low foaming interior cleaner which neutralises smells. For use on seats and carpets. Leaves a nice fresh smell. Good on stains and the likes of spilt milk.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Get some Finish for interior plastics and wheels arches. You can spray it on clean arches and leave it to dry. I mix it 70/30 with water. It won't last long in rain but its great in dry weather.


Get a can of berry blast too.........just for a laugh as they don't last long.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

Prefer Trim Wizard for tyres, lasts longer, thinks its slightly more than Highstyle
Also get some Berry Blast in a can, the bulk just dos'nt smell the same
Since your there Tango is good for door shuts etc, good cleaner/dresser
Would highly recommend Stardust Eclat, great for interior dresser, doing the instrument cluster etc, non greasy and leaves a very matt finish, use on chrome and wood also.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

182_blue said:


> ok, so he doesnt mind doing small private sales ?, also what else should i get whilst getting my highstyle :thumb: (list would be cool LOL)
> 
> how about
> 
> ...


Get Multi-Fresh instead of G101 - same stuff, nicer fragrance :thumb:

Small cash sales fine from experience, sound guy and a member on here too (dadoftwo)
Also worth getting a few 'mini-jets' 700ml spray bottles w/chem. res. heads.

:thumb:


----------

